# autorungui.dll missing or corrupted



## permas (Dec 24, 2008)

i just added a better video card and sound card to my system. when i tried to play rotwk i got the above msg. the same happened to bfme 2. i also just downloaded r/a3 which played ok i uninstalled rotwk and tried to reinstall but got the above msg. i ran a regcure scan, it said i had 1026 fixes needed. i did a system restore cause i deleted something i should not have, i lost r/a3 but that`s okay,but know i can play bfme2. the compatability thing i tried with both games when they were working with vista and they stopped working and would not run till i took it off. i had this gui problem before when i installed an nvidia nx7300 le but somehow i found a solution. i don`t know what i did, but i did a reg scan then too. it fixed a couple of things and i was able to install both lotr games and the two towers which i was having problems with. i`ve attached a dxliag thx for your time


----------

